# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  إساءات واتهامات خطيرة من صحيفة المشاهد لمنتديات المريخ

## Mr.Kdrook

*http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVGIs80 
الحصل ده غلط يادسوقي
لكن معاكم انتو هو اصح من الصحيح
لأنو جمهورك اعفن وانجس واوسخ من كتب في تاريخ المنتديات
وانتو آخر ناس تتكلموا عن الوطنية
*

----------


## مرهف

*




ولذلك فإن ما كتبه مشرف منتدي المريخ والذي يعتبر سقطة وطنية واخلاقية ورياضية يجب ان لا يمر دون تحقيق ومحاسبة عسيرة من اجهزة الدولةلان الامر عندما يتعلق بالوطن تسقط كل الولاءات والاعتبارات وتبقي راية الوطن عالية خفاقة في كل المجالات




هكذا كتب الساقط اخلاقيا ووطنيا ورياضيا 
فكما قال هو مثل تلك الاحاديث تُعتبر سقوط اخلاقي ووطني ورياضي.
وحاشا للصفوة ان يمارسوا مثل هذا السقوط
فما اسهل ان ادخل اي منتدي رياضي او عام
واكتب تحت اسم اي لقب مستعار
مشرف منتدي المريخ مشرف منتدي الموردة مشرف منتدي الزريبة 
الامر ليس له اي مصداقية 
فتبقي امانة الكلمة هي التي يجب ان نمارس
انتهي الحديث
..
عندما يتحدث الناس عن السقوط الاخلاقي والرياض والوطني
يجب عليك ان تصمت ايها الساقط
لانك مارست هذا السقوط وانت تجرجر اذيال خيبتك 
مطأطاُ راسك هازاً ذيلك 
شاداُ الرحال
لابراهيم حجازي 
انتهي الحديث معك ومع امثالك من الساقطين 
ملحوظة :
من كتب هذا الحديث الذي اردت ان تعمل منه زوبعه في فنيجين 
هو احد اتباعك من الذين عشقوا لون المجرمين
(الازرق)
...
*

----------


## Aladdin

*الكل يعلم ان مثل هذا السلوك ليس من شيم الصفوه ولسنا من الذين يصطادون في الماء العكر الكل يعلم بي انجازاتنا والكل يعلم ماذا قدمنا لهذا البلد . لسنا بحاجه الي ان نحسد احد الكل يعلم موقف السودانيين من المصريين بعد فاصله الجزائر لم يدعوا في قلوبنا مثقال زره من الحب لهم كشعب عربي شقيق حتي نختار ان نقيف بجانبهم وانني اقسم بالله العظيم انني  لم اشجع الجلافيط من قلبي الا حين يلعبون فقط مع المصريين 
  ليس هذا من ادبنا وشيمنا بل من ادب وشيم الجلافيط الزين ارسلوا المسجات لسان جورج حتي تتم الشكوي في وارغو حتي بلغ بهم الامر ان ارسلوا المسجات للملياردير السعودي العامودي شخصيا والكل يعلم ذلك
   فقط يردون ان يشوهوا صوره الصفوه ولكن علينا الانتباه جيدا لهؤلا القوم الذين لن تهدا لهم بال ولا فكر حتي يروا الزعيم في الحضيض 
     استغفر الله من اعلام الجلافيط وعلي اعلام المريخ الانتباه
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


عندما يتحدث الناس عن السقوط الاخلاقي والرياض والوطني
يجب عليك ان تصمت ايها الساقط
لانك مارست هذا السقوط وانت تجرجر اذيال خيبتك 
مطأطاُ راسك هازاً ذيلك 
شاداُ الرحال
لابراهيم حجازي 
انتهي الحديث معك ومع امثالك من الساقطين 
ملحوظة :
من كتب هذا الحديث الذي اردت ان تعمل منه زوبعه في فنيجين 
هو احد اتباعك من الذين عشقوا لون المجرمين
(الازرق)
...




:1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3):

والله انا من قبيل بفكر انو ممكن اي زول يسجل باي اسم ويكتب موضوع زي ما داير في المنتدى المقصود ودا اكيد واحد جلفوطي متاثر باليهود طبعا لانو علم اسرائيل وعلم الجلافيط واحد (ازرق وابيض)
وما بعيد يكون دا هو زااااااااااااااااااااتو 
استغفر الله العظيم من حقك يا دسوقي غايتو ربنا يهدي الجميع
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*لماذا لم يستنكروا ما فعله علي همشري في حق الزعيم والمعلومات والفاكسات التي ظل يرسلها لفريقي أتراكو والأهلي القاهري في موضوع وارغو ؟!!

*

----------


## Almothanna

*لاتنه عن خلق وتأتي بمثله 
عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم . 

كلامي هذا ليس إقرار لما فعله المشرف (هذا إذا إفترضنا صحة المعلومة ) ؛ ولكن هل نسوا أنهم أول من بدأوا هذه السقطات ، هل نسوا أنهم أرسلوا الرسائل إلى نادي الإتحاد الليبي وأخبروه ان المريخ يشترى الحكام !!!!!!!! هل نسى هؤلاء أنهم يرسلون إيميلات الى كل من فاوضه المريخ من اللعيبة والمدربين !!!!! هل نسى هؤلاء كل من أرسلو له !!!!
أ حلالٌ على بلابله الدوحُ  
وحرامٌ على الطير من كل جنس !!!!!!!
كلام غريب وعجيب . 

*

----------


## sonstar

*مايذكره هذا الزرقاني لا يشبه الصفوه ولاهذه الصفه من صفاتهم فكل من ينتمي الي المريخ الكيان يرقي الي مستوي الصفوه في كل شي ...  امثال هذه الالاعيب لاتجي نفعا يابني هل
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا سلام على الوطنيه !!

دسوقى يتكلم عن الوطنيه

الأن فى إتهامٍ  بغير دليل

 أرباء  بمريخى أن يفعله

بكل بساطه  لأن أهل  المريخ

 صفوه  ومثل هذه الأفعال  لا

 تشبه أفعال الصفويين 0

نعود لك يا دسوقى  أين

كانت مقالاتك هذه التى تلتهب

 بروح الوطنية الزائفه  وصحفى

مثلك من المحسوبين على ناديك

كان يقوم بمثل  هذه الأفعال بإعترافه

الشخصى ؟

وطنيتك هذه  التى تنام عندما

 تريد وتصحو عندما تريد بكل

 بساطه : روح بلها وأشرب مويتها

 يا سى دسوقى 0
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

يا سلام على الوطنيه !!

دسوقى يتكلم عن الوطنيه 
الأن فى إتهامٍ بغير دليل 
أرباء بمريخى أن يفعله 
بكل بساطه لأن أهل المريخ 
صفوه ومثل هذه الأفعال لا 
تشبه أفعال الصفويين 0 
نعود لك يا دسوقى أين 
كانت مقالاتك هذه التى تلتهب 
بروح الوطنية الزائفه وصحفى 
مثلك من المحسوبين على ناديك 
كان يقوم بمثل هذه الأفعال بإعترافه 
الشخصى ؟ 
وطنيتك هذه التى تنام عندما 
تريد وتصحو عندما تريد بكل 
بساطه : روح بلها وأشرب مويتها 

يا سى دسوقى 0



:onlinelong: :onlinelong: :onlinelong: :onlinelong:
في الصميم
...
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الصفوة السلام عليكم 
أرقدو عافية وما تنزعجوا ,
هم أبعد الناس عن الوطنية . إدارى هلالى رشى حكم لهزيمة المريخ فى مباراة مع فريق  
أجنبى , وكاتب تابع لفاقدى الوطنية قال حيشجع إسرائيل ضد المريخ . 
أبعد الناس عن الوطنية هذا الذى يقال له دسوقى .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*هم في وادي والوطنية في وادي
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*[QUOTE=احمد الحبر;67132]لماذا لم يستنكروا ما فعله علي همشري في حق الزعيم والمعلومات والفاكسات التي ظل يرسلها لفريقي أتراكو والأهلي القاهري في موضوع وارغو ؟!!
[/QUOTE
========= 
مشكور , طبعاً على همشرى يتقيأ بقلمه بأسوأ مما يظن دسوقى 
وهو معروف التوجه , ولم يحدث مثل هذا من رموز المريخ لا فى
الصحف ولا فى المنتديات . 
ولكن فعلاً الجمل ما بيشوف عوجة رقبته .:tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جاء فى العنوان الرئيسى لصحيفة المشاهد 

(المشاهد تنشر فضيحة مشرف منتدي المريخ فى منتدي الاسماعيلى ضد الهلال )

وخصصت المشاهد الصفحة الاخيرة كل أعمدتها هجوما على ما أسمته مشرف فى منتدي المريخ نشر رسائل فى موقع الاسماعيلى عن الهلال .................للأسف الصحيفة لم تكتب من هو المشرف وكيف عرفت انه مشرف فى منتدي المريخ او عضو فى منتديات المريخ 



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*رأى رياضى لابراهيم عوض
جاء بعنوان 
خيانه وطنيه
الشارع الرياضى لمحمد احمد دسوقى
جاء بعنوان
سقطه اخلاقيه ورياضية ووطنيه
عناوين الصفحة الاخيرة الرئيسية
المشاهد تنشر التقرير الذى كتبه مشرف منتدى المريخ بمنتدى الاسماعيلي
نجوم الهلال يتعاطون المنشطات ونطالب بالكشف .. جمهور الهلال ساقط ومشهور بالحقد الدفين
الهلال يعيش حالة من التردى والضعف والمشاكل الادارية وسنكشف كل الاسرار للاسماعيلي
دفاع منهار يمكن اختراقه .. والاسماعيلي قادر على هزيمته بالخرطوم ونحذر من سادومبا
موقف مخجل لمشرف منتدى المريخ وهو يكشف اسرار الهلال للاسماعيلي</b></i>

*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههههههههههههه
يعني الحمدلله على كل حال 
الم يسمعو بالبيت القائل :

لاتنهى بخلق وتاتي بمثله عار عليك اذا فعلت عظيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

هههههههههههههههههههه
يعني الحمدلله على كل حال 
الم يسمعو بالبيت القائل :

لاتنهى بخلق وتاتي بمثله عار عليك اذا فعلت عظيم



هههههه
بقت ليهم حارة اسي
*

----------


## مرهف

*انهم قوم يكذبون علي انفسهم ويخدعونها
انهم يمارسون النفاق في اوضح صوره
هم من كتب باسم مشرف المريخ وهم 
من يريد ان يظهر بمظهر الواعظ
كالثعالب  او قل اقل منها دركا
نتمني ان لا نشغل بالنا بهم 
فهم ادني من ان نضيع زمننا وراء ترهلاتهم
لهم السبق في ذلك 
وليرجعوا لهمشري ان كانوا لا يدرون
وكيف لهم ان يتيقنوا بان من كتب هذا الحديث هو مريخي
للأسف هم يعلمون بان هذه ليس من شيم الصفوة 
ولكنهم يريدون النيل من هذا الاسم الجميل
...
*

----------


## acba77

*كذبت ابريل
                        	*

----------


## wadrahim

*ياصفوة خذوا حذركم من تشتيت الإنتباه قبل موقعة الترجي ..فكلاب بني زرقان لا تألوا جهداً بأن تري المريخ مهزوماً بخماسية على شاكلة الهزائم التى جرعها لهم الترجي التونسي..وأقسم لكم بالله بأن بعض أناطين بنى زرقان تعمل بجد وإجتهاد لتحقيق هذه الغاية ودونكم الكجور الذي عملوه لوارغو والذي أطاح بكرة أمام المرمى الخالى أمام مباراة الغزال التشادي الأخيرة..وللتحقق من صحة كلامي عليكم بالإتصال بالأخ آدم موسى على الرقم:0908744201
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا جماعة ديل دايرين يبرروا هزيمتهم من حسى......
*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*الافضل لهم ان يسكتوا ولايتحدثون في هذا الاطار لان تاريخهم وسخان
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*دي ماشبهنا لكن اتمني ان نفعل مثلهم عشان يحسو بالخطاء حقهم لو في الجرائد ساقطين لو في الاخلاق الدسائس المكائد الكجور الحكام اي شي تفكر فيه ساقطين فية
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*وهل نسى ماقاله الامين البرير كبيرالجلافيط حين قال
لو لعب المريخ ضد اسرائيل اشجع اسرائيل اين كانت
                الوطنيه
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*مكيده وسيناريو سئ الاخراج ... علي المريخ وادارته التحرك قانونياً فوراً فوراً .... هناك اكثر من غرض لهذه الفبركة الحقيرة .... تشتيت جمهور المهلهل عن حال فريقهم الحقيقي+سبب مقنع لهزيمتهم وخروجهم القادم + اتهام المريخ وجمهوره بأبشع التهم وهي عدم الوطنية + خلق بلبلة لدي الرأي العام الرياضي + محاولة لتوحدهم +غطاء شرعي لدنائتهم بسبب المدعو همشري والكرور الجاهل الذي حاول ارسال فاكس لسان جورج بلغة انجليزية ركيكه + بيع بضاعتهم الكاسده ............................................ يهود وحثالة وزبالة ..... 
مللنا التكرارمن الدائرة القانونية ...دي قضية جاهزةلأبناء المريخ القانونيين ......
*

----------

